# Pump funding approved.....



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 5, 2018)

....Hurrah!!! Hopefully meeting with the Rep on 8th October. I have chosen the Accu-check insight pump. Can't wait


----------



## grovesy (Sep 5, 2018)

Hope you don't have long to wait.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2018)

Superb !  You will not regret it


----------



## Ljc (Sep 5, 2018)

That is good news


----------



## Flower (Sep 5, 2018)

Good stuff @Lucy Honeychurch ,lovely news.


----------



## stephknits (Sep 5, 2018)

Great news, best of luck with it


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 5, 2018)

That is good news. 
I went on the Insight last July and am loving it. Just takes a little while to get it fine tuned to you and your needs. 
Good luck!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 6, 2018)

Great stuff @Lucy Honeychurch 

Hope the switchover goes smoothly. Lots of experienced pump users here if you hit any bumps in the road.


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 6, 2018)

Yay, congrats @Lucy Honeychurch the hard work has paid off!  Good luck with the switchover  xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2018)

Great news Lucy!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 22, 2018)

Great news Lucy.  Hope it goes well. I'm sure you'll be fine .


----------

